# Need Help Replicating U2 Sounds (FM 8, etc.)



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm trying to replicate some sounds from The Unforgettable Fire (the song), as well as a few other U2 songs. They definitely used DX7s in the studio, but they may have had other synths available as well. I was hoping some of you could either help me find the best FM 8 (or other) patches to edit, or assist me in the editing process itself.

The intro. sound used here is sort of bell-like, but also sort of percussive:



Marimbas are in the ballpark, but so are a handful of other presets. For me, it's complete guesswork and trial and error when I try to edit them.

Of course, if this song was recorded with a DX7, and if anyone knows the exact patch, that would be more than welcome as well. A long time ago I downloaded a few banks of DX7 sysex files that opened up in FM8, but they are on an old computer, and I fear they may be long gone.

Anyway, I guess I'm just looking for anyone who can help steer me in the right direction or guide me in the editing process.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Brian Eno indeed used DX-7 on those U2 albums. I find when I need a FM sound I get along much better with the free Dexed plug-in than I do with FM 8: http://asb2m10.github.io/dexed/

If that is of any help. There are so many FM presets out there that you really just need to dig. Here is a Dexed cart of some my favorite Enoesque FM sounds.https://app.box.com/s/vgdkkibt85eaf9ordjc38mpgf0to8icr

A good article on Eno's DX sound.
http://www.factmag.com/2017/05/12/brian-eno-yamaha-dx7-synth-patches/

I would also suggest a Eventide style Blackhole reverb such as Vahalla Shimmer or a Strymon Bigsky.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Brian Eno indeed used DX-7 on those U2 albums. I find when I need a FM sound I get along much better with the free Dexed plug-in than I do with FM 8:
> http://asb2m10.github.io/dexed/
> 
> If that is if any help. There are so many FM presets out there that you really just need to dig. Here is a Dexed cart of some my favorite Enoesque FM sounds.
> ...


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

Thanks for those links. I'll check them out, and I'll dig through as many presets as I can. If you had a chance to listen to the first few bars of the Unf. Fire (above), do you have any idea what kinds of sounds I should be checking out? That will at least help me eliminate things that aren't even in the ballpark.

I have an Eventide Space pedal, and I used to own the Strymon. (I'm a guitar player by trade.) The Eventide can probably do a good shimmer sound, and it's certainly ethereal enough to help add color to some of the Unf. Fire sounds--but not the main keyboard part(s).

Thanks again.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Start with something like FmRhodes18 (from SynprezFM_02 cart) with sustain pedal down or Spacemusic (from SynPrezFM_03 cart) . Edit in some twinkle. Add some Eventide/AMS style delay processing.



jcshirke said:


> Thanks for those links. I'll check them out, and I'll dig through as many presets as I can. If you had a chance to listen to the first few bars of the Unf. Fire (above), do you have any idea what kinds of sounds I should be checking out? That will at least help me eliminate things that aren't even in the ballpark.
> 
> I have an Eventide Space pedal, and I used to own the Strymon. (I'm a guitar player by trade.) The Eventide can probably do a good shimmer sound, and it's certainly ethereal enough to help add color to some of the Unf. Fire sounds--but not the main keyboard part(s).
> 
> Thanks again.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

Thank you! As for the fx processing, can you recommend any specific plug-ins for the Eventide/AMS sound? I have reverbs from Logic I can use, but maybe there is a better plug in out there for those specific sounds?


----------



## pfmusic (Oct 3, 2017)

In the original album track, it's a guitar in the intro part. Think the Edge only uses the keyboard when performing live, like your video above.



Spitfire Audio's Lab - Peel guitar is similar to the guitar sound in the original. Just add a dash of reverb and delay.

U2's best album and one of my favourite tracks.

Good luck with the project.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

How do I use Dexed in Logic X? I downloaded Dexed thinking it would then show up as an AU plug-in in Logic, but that's not how it works. I assumed Logic would be the host. Do I need to download Reaper and then open Reaper (and Dexed) in Logic?

Guitar part in the opening sequence? I'm not so sure. I know they layered several tracks, including using a guitar with things like an ebow or a slide with lots of processing, but the main arpeggiated part has to be from a synth, no?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Look for the Dexed Mac Audiounit version, download, and place the au componant in your components folder, reboot logic. Loads in Logic 10.3.2 under Digital Suburban/Dexed. If you do not know these procedures you will need to read up on some Mac/DAW/Logic basics.

UAD AMS (UA hardware needed), and Eventide H3000 plugins are my faves but are not cheap. Lexicon PCM-70 was also a Daniel Lanois/Brian Eno favorite hardware effects units. Lexicon PCM bundle is a plugin version. Your Blackhole/Bigsky boxes can do some of these sonic elements, experiment.

Basically there is no easy way/shortcut to sound design, beyond learning and experimentation.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

Update: Never mind. I figured out how to open Dexed in Logic. I then downloaded the library suggested above, but I can't figure out how to open the presets in Dexed. For some reason, my Mac wanted to open the files using VLC, so now I see three different files--one of which is a sysex. If someone could help me open up these (and any other) presets within Dexed, that'd be amazingly helpful.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Look for the Dexed Mac Audiounit version, download, reboot logic, and place this the au componant your components file, loads in Logic 10.3.2 under Digital Suburban/Dexed. If you do not know these procedures you will need to read up on some DAW/Logic basics.



The problem (for me) is that my Library/Audio/Components folder isn't easy to locate. But after Googling "How to find Audio/Library", I was informed that I needed to hold down "Option" and then "Library" would appear in the "Go" menu in the Finder. Wtf?? They sure don't make it obvious.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

I do not use Dexed everyday so it hard for me to remember how I set up the cartridges/patches initially, I would spend some time experimenting and if all else fails find a Dexed support forum. Good luck and let us know how you make out.



jcshirke said:


> The problem (for me) is that my Library/Audio/Components folder isn't easy to locate. But after Googling "How to find Audio/Library", I was informed that I needed to hold down "Option" and then "Library" would appear in the "Go" menu in the Finder. Wtf?? They sure don't make it obvious.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

Figured it out. I just downloaded 3,000 DX7 presets. I'm going to be busy for a long time. 

In the meantime, if anyone comes across *anything* that you think might fit the bill for my project(s), please reply to this thread and/or share the patch. Can't tell you how grateful I'd be.

Songs I'll be working on: The Unf. Fire, With or Without You, One Tree Hill, Lemon (much later...not even sure a DX7 was involved, but who knows), Mothers of the Disappeared (opening part), Where the Streets Have No Name (JT-era live version)--and probably some others.

Big thanks to everyone who has helped me get this far.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Be sure to catch the Joshua Tree Redux Tour if you get a chance, It's a fun one.


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 3, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Be sure to catch the Joshua Tree Redux Tour if you get a chance, It's a fun one.



Yep, I did--in Chicago back in June. Happy to say I saw the original JT tour (and UF tour) as well.

On another note, I didn't see the FM Rhodes preset you mentioned early on in this thread. I've come across other Rhodes presets, though, and I think the brighter sounding ones are definitely in the ballpark. Those are the ones I'm zeroing in on. Still a long, long way to go to get through all of these.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 3, 2017)

Yes, the original JT tour is still in my mind, and I have mates on the current tour in fact the South American leg starts tonight in Mex City. I also remember the origional album going on sale at midnight.

Look for the SynPrezFM banks. I also have another FM cache, PM me and I will shoot you the link if you want.




jcshirke said:


> Yep, I did--in Chicago back in June. Happy to say I saw the original JT tour (and UF tour) as well.
> 
> On another note, I didn't see the FM Rhodes preset you mentioned early on in this thread. I've come across other Rhodes presets, though, and I think the brighter sounding ones are definitely in the ballpark. Those are the ones I'm zeroing in on. Still a long, long way to go to get through all of these.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 5, 2017)

A very quick doodle of Dexed through Vahalla Shimmer I made here.
https://app.box.com/s/mw1aq22udcv7oj4yzarf6xwl67q3oq68


----------



## jcshirke (Oct 5, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> A very quick doodle of Dexed through Vahalla Shimmer I made here.
> https://app.box.com/s/mw1aq22udcv7oj4yzarf6xwl67q3oq68



That's a really cool shimmer-verb, and it would be useful for some other things I'm doing as well. Thanks for the clip.

For the time being, I've settled on one of the Rhodes patches I found in that massive set of Dexed patches you sent. I'll see if I can get a decent mix, export it,and post an mp3. You guys can let me know what you think.


----------

